# Co-validation of a US driver's license in Spain



## aguadulce82 (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi everyone. I've been living in Barcelona for a few years and finally decided to bite the bullet and go through the process to get my official Spanish drivers license last year. Mind you, I'm from the US (California) and I have had a driver's license for manny many years, but unfortunately that doesn't mean anything in Spain. So now I can co-validate my US driver's license in order to be recognized as a driver in Spain with a driving history. This can be done by getting a copy of your driver's record from the DMV in the US. My question is, has anyone gone through this entire process in the past? Apparently, I need to get the record apostilled and translated, but haven't heard of anyone actually going through this entire process. Any information would be really helpful.

Thanks


----------



## PLL (11 mo ago)

Hello Aguadulce82, my californian wife is in the same situation with a CA driver's License as well. Did you finally go through the process? Thank you


----------



## RickES (Jan 26, 2021)

I will be in a similar situation later this year and would like to be prepared for how this might play out.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Spain has exchange arrangements with the following countries, as well as all EU countries.






Países con los que España tiene convenio de canjes







sede.dgt.gob.es





The USA isn't on the list, so in order to drive in Spain as a resident, one has to take (& pass) the driving test within 6 months of arrival


----------



## RickES (Jan 26, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Spain has exchange arrangements with the following countries, as well as all EU countries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand this. I was responding to the question posed to Aguadulce82 about recognition of driving history. My understanding is that without this your car is marked with a symbol (possibly an "L"?) to denote a new driver. Having been licensed to drive since 1984 I would prefer to avoid this if possible.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RickES said:


> I understand this. I was responding to the question posed to Aguadulce82 about recognition of driving history. My understanding is that without this your car is marked with a symbol (possibly an "L"?) to denote a new driver. Having been licensed to drive since 1984 I would prefer to avoid this if possible.


You either pass the test or you don't. Your previous driving history is immaterial.


----------



## RickES (Jan 26, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> You either pass the test or you don't. Your previous driving history is immaterial.


From here: The Odyssey of Getting Your Driver’s License in Spain

*Once you’ve passed your theoretical and practical tests, you’ll receive a temporary license, which is valid until your permanent, official license arrives by mail at your driving school or place of residence. This will come with a big green “L” sign, which you have to display in the back window of your car for the first year that you drive in Spain. *


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RickES said:


> From here: The Odyssey of Getting Your Driver’s License in Spain
> 
> *Once you’ve passed your theoretical and practical tests, you’ll receive a temporary license, which is valid until your permanent, official license arrives by mail at your driving school or place of residence. This will come with a big green “L” sign, which you have to display in the back window of your car for the first year that you drive in Spain. *


Exactly. As far as Spain is concerned, you're a new driver.


----------



## RickES (Jan 26, 2021)

I guess I'm failing to communicate clearly. I am not questioning or complaining or trying to get around the requirement to become a newly licensed driver in Spain. Aguadulce82 mentioned above that they were trying to follow the requirements to have previous driving experience in the US recognized in Spain and therefore not have to have the "L" designation on their car for a year once they obtain their Spanish driving license. I am simply following up with someone else's question about how that went as I will also be a newly licensed driver in Spain sometime within the next year and would also like to know how to have my previous driving history recognized in Spain so that I can avoid having the "L" designation on my car for a year.


----------



## CltFlyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm following this too for my notes folder for our eventual move. I have heard that this was possible too, and I'd love to be able to use evidence of my completely clean multi decade driving history as well.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

The first OP said he had lived in Barcelona for a few years and was only now going to get a Spanish licence. But I read:

Do I need to change my driving licence in Spain?


*After six months of residency, your foreign driving license will no longer be valid in Spain and you must get a Spanish driving license*.

True...?


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

xabiaxica said:


> You either pass the test or you don't. Your previous driving history is immaterial.


Previous history is material. Although Spain does not have a reciprocity agreement with the united states, they do recognize history. This provides three advantages-
1-no L needed during first year
2-more points during first two years and
3-lower insurance rates.
obtain your state driving record. Submit it to RACE (spanish equiv of AAA). No need to translate or apostille. They will validate it for like 25 euros. Submit their report to dmv. It is fairly painless.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Crawford said:


> The first OP said he had lived in Barcelona for a few years and was only now going to get a Spanish licence. But I read:
> 
> Do I need to change my driving licence in Spain?
> 
> ...


Yes, true if you wish to continue driving legally as a resident, & the country which issued your license has no exchange agreement.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

timwip said:


> Previous history is material. Although Spain does not have a reciprocity agreement with the united states, they do recognize history. This provides three advantages-
> 1-no L needed during first year
> 2-more points during first two years and
> 3-lower insurance rates.
> obtain your state driving record. Submit it to RACE (spanish equiv of AAA). No need to translate or apostille. They will validate it for like 25 euros. Submit their report to dmv. It is fairly painless.


Interesting. So a non-government owned insurance company holds sway over the DGT?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

timwip said:


> Previous history is material. Although Spain does not have a reciprocity agreement with the united states, they do recognize history. This provides three advantages-
> 1-no L needed during first year
> 2-more points during first two years and
> 3-lower insurance rates.
> obtain your state driving record. Submit it to RACE (spanish equiv of AAA). No need to translate or apostille. They will validate it for like 25 euros. Submit their report to dmv. It is fairly painless.


I have never noticed insurance rates varied based on driving history, In Spain it is the car that is insured . I know some companies offer no claims discounts but not many.

The point system is universal and, to my knowledge does not vary by history - at least, not for a new Spanish driver. After 3 years you do get a couple more points and that's it.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

xabiaxica said:


> Interesting. So a non-government owned insurance company holds sway over the DGT?


In the same sense that banks hold sway over exteriores because a simple printout of your bank statement does not suffice for immigration, it must be “bank certified”.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

snikpoh said:


> I have never noticed insurance rates varied based on driving history, In Spain it is the car that is insured . I know some companies offer no claims discounts but not many.


these sentences seem to contradict each other. Our insurer, allianz, provided us a discount Based upon history.


----------



## AlexZ (8 mo ago)

timwip said:


> Previous history is material. Although Spain does not have a reciprocity agreement with the united states, they do recognize history. This provides three advantages-
> 1-no L needed during first year
> 2-more points during first two years and
> 3-lower insurance rates.
> obtain your state driving record. Submit it to RACE (spanish equiv of AAA). No need to translate or apostille. They will validate it for like 25 euros. Submit their report to dmv. It is fairly painless.


Could you please let me know who to submit it to RACE? I was looking at their web site and was unable to find how to start the process of validation. I understand this is just for the driving history.
Thank you!
A


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

AlexZ said:


> Could you please let me know who to submit it to RACE? I was looking at their web site and was unable to find how to start the process of validation. I understand this is just for the driving history.
> Thank you!
> A


I did not submit my request on-line. RACE has offices all over Spain. I walked into my local office in Oviedo and explained to the lady that I needed validation of my United States driving experience for the DGT. She knew exactly what I wanted and she told me about the paperwork that I needed to submit. I gathered the paperwork and submitted it to her. She then sent it to Madrid for validation. The whole process took about two weeks.


----------



## tomwins (Dec 27, 2014)

timwip said:


> I did not submit my request on-line. RACE has offices all over Spain. I walked into my local office in Oviedo and explained to the lady that I needed validation of my United States driving experience for the DGT. She knew exactly what I wanted and she told me about the paperwork that I needed to submit. I gathered the paperwork and submitted it to her. She then sent it to Madrid for validation. The whole process took about two weeks.


Thank you for this excellent and incredibly helpful information. 
I can get my driving record on-line, so that makes it easy. 

Did you need a Spanish translation?


----------



## AlexZ (8 mo ago)

tomwins said:


> Thank you for this excellent and incredibly helpful information.
> I can get my driving record on-line, so that makes it easy.
> 
> Checked with RACE and they recommended I do it in person (closest office to me is also in Oviedo). I also checked with my local US DMV and can get record online for $20. However, my insurance broker in Spain told me that it won't make much difference in the insurance quote as I am a secondary/non resident driver in Spain so for now I will not pursue it until I move in a few years al Norte. Very helpful.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

tomwins said:


> Thank you for this excellent and incredibly helpful information.
> I can get my driving record on-line, so that makes it easy.
> 
> Did you need a Spanish translation?


No you do not need a Spanish translation. When I submitted my online driver's record, they did not accept it because it was not "original". I sent it to a friend back in Texas who is a notary public, I asked her to seal it with her embossed seal. I then turned that in and they accepted it.


----------



## AlexZ (8 mo ago)

timwip said:


> No you do not need a Spanish translation. When I submitted my online driver's record, they did not accept it because it was not "original". I sent it to a friend back in Texas who is a notary public, I asked her to seal it with her embossed seal. I then turned that in and they accepted it.
> [/QUOTE
> will do the notarization as well. thank you.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

As you know, each state has different formats regarding drivers licenses'. If your drivers license says "license since xxxx", you do not even need to submit your record. The will use that date. My license from Texas only said "last renewal xxxx". As a result, they were only going to give me credit since my last renewal date.


----------



## SunesisMusic (23 d ago)

tomwins said:


> Thank you for this excellent and incredibly helpful information. I can get my driving record on-line, so that makes it easy. Did you need a Spanish translation?


 How did it go? did you submit to RACE? Would love to know more tysm!


----------

